
Guardian story written by a bot - tobr
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/feb/01/political-donations-plunge-to-167m-down-from-average-25m-a-year
======
rossdavidh
Background:
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/feb/01/why-i-...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/feb/01/why-
i-created-a-robot-to-write-news-stories)

